# Antispasmodics for IBS-C?



## Isis5244 (May 4, 2003)

Several doctors have told me antispasmodics are ineffective for IBS-C, which is what I have. I'm seeing posts from people who are using them that way though. Just how effective are they? Is there a risk of decreased motility?


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

Yes in my case that's what happens, decreased motility and they don't really help anyway. Personally I do not like them. Doc says you have to take them as soon as you realize spasms are starting so maybe I always waited too long but not really interesting in pursuing antispasmotics. That's of course just me, maybe they help others. Jimmye


----------

